# LED or Other Low Heat Replacement for Halogen



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

My experience with led puck lights is that they are slower to heat up, but eventually get way too hot just like the halogen ones do. So I put em into the "unsafe at any speed" file just like the halogen ones. Perhaps one of those xenon under cab fixtures as a replacement idea? Can you still get line voltage into the location?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

The ONLY LED undercab light that I have been happy with is the Seagull Ambiance frosted festoon LED bulbs, part of the Ambiance linear LX system. While the CRI isn't 100% ideal, it's still considerably better than a lot of other LED and cheap fluorescent options at right around 90. They are fully dimmable, and .6 watts per bulb. 

You can use a zero load driver under the cabinet to feed the lights, so you don't need to run new wiring to individual locations. 

These are all the 3000k bulbs, obviously a little whiter than the xenon's, but not much. They are the closest representative that I have found, with the least amount of glare off the countertop. You can aim them towards the backsplash a bit more to take away glare, while still providing the necessary and intended countertop task lighting. 

They are bright, and you can load them up to easily be as bright as the xenon's (since the xenon's need the spacing do to heat).

I actually wanted to go with the 4000k for the first set of pictures, but the homeowner liked the 3000k (glass tile just looks yellow IMO with anything less than 4000k)

Anyway, none of these kitchens really have granite that stand out or show a lot of light reflection, but still shows how consistent and bright the seagull LED festoons are...

And remember to compare the color to the range hood Halogens. They are identical (as they should be).


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

And one more Seagull LED festoon kitchen remodel


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is a job where the general supplied Progress LED strip lighting, notice the massive amounts of glare off the countertop. IMO, that is not acceptable. But it comes down to money, so this is what they got.

With that said, it was bright, the color was nearly a true 2700k, and I believe the CRI is also excellent. I believe the 4 strips below (4 different sizes, plus connectors/starters) were over $400. In material, you're only talking about $250 less than material for the LED festoon Seagull setup.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Clear, unfrosted halogen produces very hard light (casts strong shadow) which produces a lighting effect. This is different from CCT & CRI entirely. 

This is undesirable for general lighting, but sought after for accent lighting.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have Phillips Color Kinetics EW Powercore in three kitchens and had good luck, or rather the customer was happy. I used the warmer white version 3000k I believe. Its also dimmable. I like the fact that it doesn't have external drivers, you can bring power into a small jb and then use a small cord to connect to the fixture. They also connect together as well.


----------



## energylightbulbse (Aug 3, 2012)

I have replaced all old light by LED light bulbs because they have not produced the heat.


----------

